# Revell/Matchbox 1:32 Dauntless instructions/decals



## sorlaegoldie (Jul 16, 2009)

Something strange happened in December - after hitting 55 I looked at all my space kits and thought why?? (To many discussions about grid lines on saucer domes and the merits of a certain star ships design). So off they go to ebay. Now into 1:32 aircraft. 

I bought a Revell 1:32 Dauntless but there are no instructions or decals. While the decals are a wee issue the instructions are a bit of a higher priority. So if any one has a copy either to sent or scan I would appreciate it. I will reimburse ant cost.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Also try joining and running an ad in the forums on hyperscale.com. Good folks there.


----------



## Elgava (Jan 27, 2013)

*Matchbox SBD 1/32 instructions*

I have an unopened box with decals and instructions. I will be glad to copy the instructions and send them on via US Mail. Just send me a note with your address to [email protected].  Very basic model but built-up it is a nice representation of the real thing. I saw the real thing at Oshkosh last year and was surprised to see how little it is in real-life. Almost like a T-34 I flew in VT-1 a hundred years ago. The biggest two kit flaws are the recessed indentation to load the bomb on the underside of the fuselage and the canopies do not really fit all that well. There are better decals than the ones that come with the kit which are French, USN and NZ. Cheers, ELGAVA


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here ya go. Had to wait till i got to my big scanner at work.


----------



## sorlaegoldie (Jul 16, 2009)

Many thanks to one and all.


----------

